# Tank over hang



## k3ch0ng (22 Aug 2019)

What are peoples thoughts on 120x53cm tank over hanging on a 120x51cm cabinet? Glass thickness is 12mm....


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (22 Aug 2019)

I had a similar Quandary some years ago although it was a larger overhang. I screwed a 50mm wide strip of hardwood to the back of the cabinet.


----------



## ian_m (22 Aug 2019)

Will be fine if you have adaquate house insurance..

I suggest either extend the cabinet at the back with a stip of 2"x1" wood (like answered above) or place tank on top of a 18mm plyboard sheet. Glass does not take kindly to being stressed.


----------



## Fisher2007 (22 Aug 2019)

That's a lot of water is it fails.  I definitely wouldn't take the chance.  Agree with the above re cabinet mods


----------



## k3ch0ng (22 Aug 2019)

Yeah, the mod is a better idea, it will go at the back so minimal decorating needed.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (22 Aug 2019)

As said mine was 50mm x 50mm but as it’s at the back you never notice it, at least I didn’t.


----------



## papa_c (22 Aug 2019)

Interesting that my EA 900 has an overhang of about 18mm at the front with no support under the tank, this is to allow the doors to be flush. This is by design of EA.

I can't see this being any different...I guess hundreds of these have been sold and present no problems


----------



## Kalum (22 Aug 2019)

papa_c said:


> Interesting that my EA 900 has an overhang of about 18mm at the front with no support under the tank, this is to allow the doors to be flush. This is by design of EA.
> 
> I can't see this being any different...I guess hundreds of these have been sold and present no problems



You're talking about a different kind of overhang, there is still wood directly underneath all parts of the tank in your case and it's just the vertical support that is set back, but the cantilevered bit will still be supportive and transfer load to the vertical support

The case above the tank is hanging clear over the side with no support at one side for 2cm


----------



## k3ch0ng (23 Aug 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I had a similar Quandary some years ago although it was a larger overhang. I screwed a 50mm wide strip of hardwood to the back of the cabinet.



So all I would need to do is screw something like this level to the back..

https://www.selcobw.com/par-hardwood-25-x-50mm-1-x-2


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Aug 2019)

k3ch0ng said:


> So all I would need to do is screw something like this level to the back..
> 
> https://www.selcobw.com/par-hardwood-25-x-50mm-1-x-2



Yes, that should be fine screwed into the back of the cabinet.


----------



## papa_c (23 Aug 2019)

Kalum said:


> You're talking about a different kind of overhang, there is still wood directly underneath all parts of the tank in



This is incorrect there is definitely no support under the EA900 front edge as per the picture below...


----------



## Kalum (23 Aug 2019)

papa_c said:


> This is incorrect there is definitely no support under the EA900 front edge as per the picture below...View attachment 126999



My bad mate that's ridiculous from a brand like that if I'm brutally honest, pretty surprised and definitely not how it should be done


----------



## papa_c (23 Aug 2019)

Must be tested for strength by EA otherwise they would not build them like this.

The bottom of the tank is constructed so it is inside the verticle sides, whether this has an impact on the stresses and strains I'm not sure.

Good thing is I've not heard of any scare stories of EA tanks bursting, let's keep the fingers crossed!


----------



## Kalum (23 Aug 2019)

Yeh the glass being like that is worse as it doesn't have anywhere to transfer load below it so the silicon joint will take it, but the tank is correct and all tanks I've seen are built this way and it's not an issue with a proper base 

I'm sure its all over engineered and will be fine but its basic design principles that you just wouldn't/shouldn't skip as it gives very little aesthetic gain, zero cost saving, and zero technical reasoning


----------



## webworm (3 Sep 2019)

Something to note here is that other tank manufacturers also adopt this approach Red See do it on their Reefer range of tanks.


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Sep 2019)

papa_c said:


> This is incorrect there is definitely no support under the EA900 front edge as per the picture below...


Slightly off track but I've noticed the base of EA aquariums also have the top inset from the sides, so it's only really the 2 side pieces of glass fully taking the weight. I'm sure they're also glued but this goes against the normal advice I'd give and you'd see.

I remember a few years ago arguments about sides of an aquarium being put on top of the base (base being the whole footprint of aquarium size) or base inset from the sides like the EA Aquascaper range and sides surrounding the base.
Aquariums built the way EA do the Aquascaper gives more flexibility to the joints - something like that along with all other things.


----------

